# horse stalls made by Triple B Stalls



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I've never seen them in person, but they look really well built. My only concerns are the type of latch they have on the door and the aluminum bars going between the stalls, so neighbors can see each other; it makes for more circulation, that's for sure, but my guys would spend the day playfighting through the bars...my luck the barn would be torn down!! :shock:


----------

